# Back Up Camera



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Been doing a few mods on the 250urs this week.

Installed a back up camera on the trailer : http://www.costco.com/Backup-Camera-System-For-Trailers-with-7%22-LCD-Screen-by-Rear-View-Safety.product.100082956.html

This is a well made, heavy duty set up. I have put a few back up cameras on my truck- cheap ones, $40 or so, and this is not like them. I is built like a tank. The cable that goes to camera is nice with heavy connectors. Camera is powered down this line, so no need to find power near camera.

The cameras on most campers are mounted at the top near the clearance lights. But not knowing how to get the wire from back to front thru the roof, I went a different way

I made a bracket that mounts on top of the drop down spare tire bracket. I is still low enough that the slide can can go out with tire in up-right position. I made this out of allummin flat bar. I am a bit worried that it will flex to much, but can weld up a steel one if it does.

I used 3/4 pvc conduit pipe next to frame to run the wires to the front. the cable is longggg. I had about 12' more than I needed. I just looped it and zip tied it for now. After a few runs and all bugs are worked out, I will take the connector head apart and shorten it. It has a coiled wire that goes from this connector to the TV. This allows for flex and bends between camper and truck.

The viewer head is nice and well made. I is kind of big, about like a 10" tablet. I was able to also hook my cheap truck back up camera into this viewer also. I supports up to 3 cameras. Right now I have it setting beside the A-pillow post. I am going to try it here and see if I need to change it.

I took about 2.5 hrs, most of that making bracket and running/ securing conduit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures man....Pictures!!!!


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Interested! Nice info, pics would be great, and model number of the camerace system? Thanks!


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok I will give photo a shot, but most of the time they post wrong, lol

This is the camera:










side view:










Conduit run beside frame:










Trailer plug point ( with extra wire coiled behind it):










Umbilical to truck:










Dash view( may move to center of visors )


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Parrothead said:


> Interested! Nice info, pics would be great, and model number of the camerace system? Thanks!


Costco is where I got mine:

http://www.costco.com/Backup-Camera-System-For-Trailers-with-7%22-LCD-Screen-by-Rear-View-Safety.product.100082956.html


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice photos, and helpful. Thank you.


----------



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Great! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok, just got back from a 380 mile round trip to the NC mts. We left Sat. in the middle of the hurricane. Heavy rain and wind for 140 miles.

The camera worked GREAT!! Nice clear view behind, like have a rear view mirror. Rain would sometimes get on lens but would on stay for a few minuets. I am thinking about wiping it with RainX to see if that helps.

The aluminum mount worked grate, no shaking. I am going to paint it black to blend in.

Now to fix a better way to lower the tire, that pin design has to go!


----------



## Harrell (Jun 8, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> mj1anger the rear view camera system you installed looks like a decent system. I did some research on the Rear View Safety site and found another camera system that better suited my needs and likes. In a previous post members were looking at WIFI wireless cameras, but there wasn't enough information yet to make a decision. Rear View safety offers some WIFI units also but the information wasn't enough to convince me to buy one. I spent a lot of time researching their Wireless Hitch Camera System (RVS-83112), looking at reviews and Questions and Answers. This unit comes with a simple plug into a power port monitor and a self powered camera. Yes it was designed primarily as a portable hitch camera, but the range on the unit will allow it to be used to back up a trailer. The primary concern from users and potential users is that it uses a 9V battery to power the camera. One user did a mod on it and hard wired it to plug into a 4-pin connector to be powered by the running lights using a 12V to 9V adapter. In the Questions and Answers section someone asked if it could be powered from a 12V circuit and the company spokesman said yes it was rated for 9V to 12V. Well I got one, the RVS price was $174.99, Amazon had it for $149.99 and said it ships from Pep Boys. I checked the local Pep Boys store and they had it on sale in the store for $119.99. Well we checked it out and it does what it said it would do, 70' range. For backing up it is great but I will be picking up 12V at the rear of the trailer for a rear view going down the road. Rear View Safety has a good selection of quality equipment and I would like to say thanks for your post. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.rearviewsafety.com/safety-solutions/backup-camera-systems/wireless-backup-camera-systems/wireless-hitch-camera-backup-system-rvs-83112.html


looks like a great idea. you're saying the signal passes through your trailer OK? If so, maybe I'll start stopping short of the tree.


----------



## Harrell (Jun 8, 2015)

why I need help backing.

I'll be testing this week. Pep Boys had it for $109.00 + tax. BTW I do have the Hopkins Smart hitch camera already. Works like a charm for that purpose.


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

The only info I have to add about the wireless: We had a wireless securty camera system at work. Worked ok, would get over loaded by strong radio singles close by. One day I happen to glance over at it and it had a view that was not one of our cameras. But it was our parking lot. I went outside and found a truck with a wireless hitch camera in the parking lot. Bit later I could see it back up, then flicked off. So you might run into that, but it would be a short live thing.


----------

